# Free file hosting and image hosting sites



## JayC

Here is a collection of free file hosting and image hosting sites for those that may need them.

_*Free file hosting:*_ 

http://fileupyours.com 
Everything unlimited 

http://datapickup.com 
Max File Size: 1.5GB 
File deleted after 7 days 

http://freespace.filefront.com 
Max File Size: 1GB (Files cannot be larger than 1GB or take more than 10 hours to upload) 
Everything else is unlimited. 

http://www.yousendit.com 
Max File Size: 1GB 
File deleted after 7 days 

http://www.transferbigfiles.com 
Max File Size: 1GB 
File deleted after 5 days/20 downloads 

http://www.spread-it.com 
Max File Size: 500MB 
File deleted if not downloaded for 30 days 

http://ftpz.us 
Max File Size: 498MB 
Everything else is unlimited 

http://tv.isg.si/site/ 
Max File Size: 333MB Disk Space/File Size (more upon request), FTP Access 

http://www.thefilehut.com 
Max File Size: 250MB 
Free registration required 

http://www.megaupload.com 
Max File Size: 250MB (used to be 500MB) 
File deleted if not downloaded for 30 days 

http://www.updownloadserver.com 
Max File Size: 250MB (Uploads will be checked by an admin before publishing) 

http://www.sharebigfile.com 
Max File Size: 250MB 
File deleted after 7 days 

http://www.filecache.de 
Max File Size: 125MB 
File deleted if not downloaded for 30 days 

http://www.pushfile.net 
Max File Size: 100MB 
File deleted if not downloaded for 7 days 

http://www.dropload.com 
Max File Size: 100MB 
File deleted after 7 days or after the first download (yep.. it's true) 

http://www.turboupload.com 
Max File Size: 70MB 

http://www.picapic.net 
Max File Size: 60MB 

http://www.nexmicrosystems.com 
Max File Size: 60MB 
File deleted after 30 days 

http://www.savefile.com 
Max File Size: 60MB 
File deleted if not downloaded for 14 or 30 days. FAQ says 14, upload page says 30... 

http://www.psychohost.com 
Max File Size: 50MB 
Everything else unlimited. 

http://www.freeuploader.com 
Max File Size: 50MB 

http://www.ushareit.com 
Max File Size: 50MB 

http://sharefiles.ru 
Max File Size: 50MB 
File deleted after 30 days 

http://www.wirefiles.com 
Max File Size: 50MB 

http://www.xshare.us 
Max File Size: 50MB 

http://app02.bonpoo.com/file.htm 
Max File Size: 50MB 

http://rapidshare.de 
Max File size: 50MB 
Download Limit: 50MB/hour 
File deleted if not downloaded for 30 days 

http://qfile.de 
Max File size: 50MB 
Download Limit: 50MB/hour 
File deleted if not downloaded for 30 days 

http://www.uploadhut.com 
Max File Size: 50MB 

http://www.gigashare.com 
Max File Size: 50MB (multiple files upload option) 

http://illhostit.com 
Max File Size: 40MB 

http://www.filebuffer.net 
Max File Size: 40MB 
Everything else seems to be unlimited 

http://www.35mb.com 
Max File Size: 35MB 
Free registration required 
Everything else is unlimited 

http://up.li.ru 
Max File Size: 32MB 
File deleted after 3 days (2 months if file extension is jpg/jpeg/png) 

http://sendmefile.com 
Max File Size: 30MB 
File deleted after 14 days 

http://www.swiftdesk.com 
Max File Size: 30MB 
Free registration required 

http://www.ultrashare.net 
Max File Size: 30MB 
File deleted if not downloaded for 30 days. 

http://falcon.o-wh.com 
Max File Size: 30MB 

http://www.ripway.com 
Max File Size: 30MB 
Free registration required 

http://www.mytempdir.com 
Max File Size: 25MB 
File deleted after 14 days 

http://www.myfilestash.com 
Max File Size: 25MB 
Free registration required 

http://www.myfileshack.com 
Max File Size: 25MB 
Free registration required 

http://11mbit.de 
Max File Size: 20MB 

http://www.webfile.ru 
Max File Size: 20MB 
File deleted after 7 days 

http://www.yourfilehost.com 
Max File Size: 10MB 
File deleted if not downloaded for 14 days 

http://www.da_insane.boo.pl/d/upload/ 
Max File Size: 10MB 

http://www.ezupload.org 
Max File Size: 10MB (Not sure) 
File deleted if not downloaded for 14 days 

http://www.filesupload.com 
Max File Size: 10MB 
Free registration required 

http://www.4shared.com 
Max File Size: 10MB 
Free registration required 

http://come2store.com 
Max File Size: 10MB 
Free registration required 

http://webfilehost.com 
Max File Size: 10MB 
File deleted after 30 days 

http://www.filecabi.net/free-video-hosting.html 
Max File Size: 10MB 
File deleted if not viewed for 30 days 

http://www.putfile.com 
Max File Size: 10MB 
File deleted if not viewed for 6 months 

http://uppit.com 
Max File Size: 6MB 
File deleted if not downloaded for 30 days 

http://www.zippyvideos.com 
Max File Size: 5MB 
File deleted if not viewed for 60 days 

http://www.desearch.net 
Max File Size: 4MB 

http://www.uploadx.net 
Max File Size: 3MB 

http://www.filepost.us 
Max File Size: 3MB 
Free registration required 

http://www.thefilebucket.com 
Max File Size: 2MB (not sure) 
Free registration required 

http://storagefun.com 
Max File Size: 2MB 
Free registration required 

http://www.flypicture.com 
Max File Size: 1MB 
File deleted after 30 days 

http://www.bestupload.com 
Max File Size: 600K 
File deleted if not downloaded for 30 days 

http://www.fdrop.com 

http://www.exbyte.net 



_*Free image hosting:*_ 

http://imageheap.com 
Max File Size: 10MB 

http://www.imagerage.com 
Max File Size: 5MB 

http://www.watotron.com/watupload/ 
Max File Size: 5MB 

http://filehost.to 
Max File Size: 5MB 

http://www.imagexoom.com 
Max File Size: 4MB 

http://www.photoserver.us 
Max File Size: 4MB (not sure) 

http://www.xtra-image.com 
Max File Size: 3MB 

http://www.uploads.biz 
Max File Size: 2MB 

http://www.freeimagelibrary.com 
Max File Size: 2MB 

http://myphotohost.com 
Max File Size: 2MB 

http://www.thefreeimagehosting.com 
Max File Size: 2MB 

http://www.upload4free.com 
Max File Size: 2MB 

http://xs.to 
Max File Size: 1.5MB 

http://picsplace.to 
Max File Size: 1.5MB 

http://webdevote.com/webservices/imagehost/ 
Max File Size: 1MB 

http://www.simpload.com 
Max File Size: 1MB 

http://www.myimagedepot.com 
Max File Size: 1MB 

http://www.myimagehosting.com 
Max File Size: 1MB 

http://www.imgsharing.com 
Max File Size: 1MB 

http://www.imageshack.us 
Max File Size: 1MB 

http://www.uploadimages.net 
Max File Size: 1MB 

http://www.picvault.info/ 
Max File Size: 1MB 

http://www.thepicturebin.com 
Max File Size: 1MB 

http://www.iuploads.com/free_image_hosting/ 
Max File Size: 512K 

http://www.imagesubmit.com 
Max File Size: 450K 

http://www.sighost.us 
Max File Size: 300K 

http://www.realimagehost.com 
Max File Size: 256K 

http://www.photobucket.com 
Max File Size: 250K 

http://www.imagedropbox.com 
Max File Size: 250K 

http://tinypic.com 
Max File Size: 250K 

http://www.freefotofile.com 
Max File Size: 200K 

http://www.imgzone.info 
Max File Size: 100K


----------



## Big Dog

Hey mods, add..................

http://www.filefactory.com/

to JayC's file hosting list

 FileFactory lets you host files up to 500MB, or email files up to 1.5GB for free. You don't have to register  and there is nothing to download. All files are  uploaded through your browser. There is no fee to  use our service - it's totally free.

 We host your files indefinitely, however if nobody  downloads your file for 15 days, it will be removed  automatically. If you email a file, it's automatically  deleted after 7 days.


----------



## Big Dog

JayC,

Which ones to you prefer?

BD


----------



## JayC

I thought File Factory was in the list.

Anywho, the ones I like best for file hosting would be Rapidshare, File Factory,  File Front (to an extent), and Save File. I probably like Save File the best because you can signup and keep track of your uploads. You can do that with File Front, too, but that site seems like it's more geared toward gamers and the files they upload for those games. I liked Rapidshare because it had the option of e-mailing you a list of everything you uploaded. That doesn't seem to be the case anymore, however. Some people have had issues with Rapidshare in the past, but I've never had any. At one point I used it quite frequently. If you have videos to upload, Putfile would probably be another choice, but I have had nothing but problems with them. My videos would never upload properly or their site would be experiencing difficulties.

For image hosting sites I would prefer Imageshack. It's kind of confusing to use, though.


----------



## Doc

What is the size of the avg video you upload?

What else do you use these services for?  Sharing pics and videos?  But why else would you use this kind of free space?

I installed Photopost here on FF yesterday.  We'll have a free photo sharing and video sharing area up and running in the near future.  

If there is a need to share other types of files I might be able to add that also ...if you guys would use it.  That's why I'm asking, what do you use the free space for?


----------



## JayC

There was time when I used those file hosting services to upload all sorts of files. I don't do that much anymore, so mainly the only thing I will upload might be a video or pictures. A while back in the tractor picture thread, I uploaded a lot of old iron photos in zip format. That was about 16MB in size. Most videos I want to upload are usually 2MB or less. That's why Putfile has driven me so crazy. I can't even upload small videos without it giving me grief.


----------



## Doc

Thanks JC,
Why would you upload old iron photos in zip format.  I know that makes the upload smaller, but do folks have to download and unzip them to view them or how does that work?
I have the option of allowing zip files to be uploaded, but I'm not sure how Photopost will handle that.


----------



## JayC

Doc said:
			
		

> Thanks JC,
> Why would you upload old iron photos in zip format.




All the photos are high quality and I used them at one point for wallpaper and screensaver images. I spent many hours searching the web for photos like that. Wenshots was a really good place to find old iron photos. Anyway, I have 158 of them. I really don't want to upload 158 separate images. It would be a LOT easier for someone to download the bunch and then unzip them themselves. Having them in zip format is the easiest way to do it. If someone doesn't have a zipping utility like WinZip, PKUnzip, WinRar, or 7-zip, they can use Window's built in zip utility.


----------



## California

A couple of questions...

Is Photopost intended for storing pictures on the FF servers or for referencing photos stored on one of those listed sites? It seems to me there is a potential for mischief if the contents of a referenced photo or especially a zipfile were changed from time to time.... You don't want to have to continually verify what your site points to.

I can see using a zipfile for a spreadsheet but I assumed a reference to a photo (or a thumbnail) would point to that photo online somewhere. Is there a need to zip photos? 

What is the modern recommendation for photo dimensions and maximum filesize assuming it should fit the reader's display without scrolling?

And, which of those sites will leave the photos up indefinitely if they just get occasional hits? That is critical if these threads will be used as long term reference for equipment.



Doc, thanks for getting Photopost, whatever it is!


----------



## Doc

CA, I'll answer what I can.  First off, I've no idea about the operation of the other sites.  Someone else will have to answer that.

Thanks to donations from our generous members I've been able to purchase Photopost Gallery Software.  It works seamlessly with VB software.  This means your user login on FF will also get you to the FF Photo Gallery.  We'll have a members gallerys that every member of FF can have their own private gallery that only they can post to.  I plan to add a few other themed galleries (MLR, LLR, Movies, etc).

I envision it being a fun free place to share photos and short movie clips.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Doc said:
			
		

> I plan to add a few other themed galleries (MLR, *LLR*, Movies, etc).



Can we finally get to see whats posted in the *LLR* ??


----------



## Doc

Only the Ladies TC.  I can say, you'd probably be shocked by whats in there now.


----------

